# Do Tokay geckos need UV lamps



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been doing my reserch in to keeping a tokay gecko.......I read on a couple of caresheets that they do not require U.V. bulbs as they are nocturnal is this true?

Thanks?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

It is true..although it may still be worthwhile using a low output uv tube.. but as it stands.. the info is defo correct.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

they don't need it as they are nocturnal however having it wouldn't cause any problems and may be beneficial


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

Shouldn't need a uv due to Tokays being nocturnal. Concentrate on a tall, warm, humid viv with plenty of foliage and places to hide. Good luck having a tokay, I love them.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

but watch your fingers as my mates bit me.... and didnt want to let go!!!..lol


----------



## Gekkogekko (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, I happened to see this thread while browsing through google on the subject.

Clipping this from my notes on Tokays:

*A third, ultraviolet-sensitive, visual pigment in the Tokay gecko (Gekko gekko).*

Loew ER.
Department of Physiology, Cornell University, Ithaca, NY 14853.
Numerous extraction and microspectrophotometric studies have shown that the nocturnal Tokay gecko (Gekko gekko), has two visual pigments: a "green" with lambda max at 521 nm and a "blue" at 467 nm. In addition, similar studies on other nocturnal gecko species have found only the same two classes of visual pigment. With the finding that some diurnal species of gecko have a third visual pigment class with lambda max peaking in the UV, doubts were raised concerning the presence of only two visual pigment classes in nocturnal forms. Therefore, a microspectrophotometric re-examination of the Tokay gecko was undertaken to look specifically for a UV visual pigment. A UV-absorbing pigment (364 nm lambda max) was found in approx. 20% of the thin outer segments of type C double rods, thought previously to contain only the 467 nm pigment. That this UV-absorbing pigment was truly a visual pigment was confirmed by its dichroism, behaviour following exposure to UV radiation and "nomogram" fit. It is suggested that this visual pigment had been seen in previous microspectrophotometric studies, but its similarity to known photoproducts peaking in the same spectral region resulted in a case of mistaken identity.

For a bit of reference, in humans we have three visual pigments which all peak beyond the UV range- one of the reasons we don't see UV light. Ours happen to be both on the X chromosomes, some of our relative primates happen to have one of their genes for the visual pigment on a y chromosome, and thus only males receive that gene. There was an article on it not long ago, interesting read. 

The gist of all of the above is that Tokay's may see UV light. There are no definitive answers as to why though. But perhaps its a remnant from earlier in the evolutionary tree, and if so, are any other remnants still present that depend on UV? Are we 100% certain that Tokay's do not use UV light to synthesize D2 and calcium, it seems they can get enough without it.

At any rate, my gut feeling is that a low level UV light may be beneficial for a few hours during the daytime, remember UV light peaks at noon and drops off well before dusk/dawn. Perhaps they see their environment a tad differently and maybe that makes them less stressed or happier, perhaps it indicates a time of day or sense of season by strength of the rays, perhaps it helps them with metabolic processes, or perhaps it does nothing. 

Either way... I don't see it hurting at low levels, and there may be some tangible benefit we don't know about.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Our sikes hates having the lights on in his tank, and so has no uv. but he does come out to the side glass in normal day light, just not if theres bright lights in the tank.


----------



## lois (May 29, 2008)

*lighting for tokays*

Does that mean you just need a heat mat to warm the vivarium.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Given that tokays don't spend much time on the floor of the viv, I would personally use a lamp or a ceramic rather than a heat mat. They'll maintain a consistent warm air temperature - which heat mats are not very good at doing.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

when i first got my tokays they had a heat mat i wouldnt recomend doing this within a few days i noticed something wasnt right with them,all i can assume is that they were to cold with the mat being on the floor and them high up in the viv, they now have a bulb for heat and are much more active :flrt:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

fran2491 said:


> when i first got my tokays they had a heat mat i wouldnt recomend doing this within a few days i noticed something wasnt right with them,all i can assume is that they were to cold with the mat being on the floor and them high up in the viv, they now have a bulb for heat and are much more active :flrt:


agreed - my tokay breeding colony have heat bulbs for heat and I have found no problems using them. I do however use low output UV tubes in my hatchling tanks and also use a small heatmat on the top side of the babies tank. The heat from the mat is obviously beneficial to the babies and I have also found that the use of a UV tube during daylight hours stimulates the babies appetites during their night cycle. :2thumb:


----------

